# والله العظيم هخليك محترف أوتوكاد



## hosh123 (6 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

أخوانى الاعزاء بإذن الله خلال هذا الموضوع سأضع بين إيديكم مفاتيح إحتراف الاوتوكاد وبخاصة الإصدار الاخير منه 2012 وذلك من خلال فيديو هات بسيطة جدا وصغيرة جدا (( لا تتعدى الاربع دقائق )) من خلالها سيتم شرح أوامر الاوتوكاد المعروفة للجميع ولكن بشكل أخر مختلف تماما عما هو معروف وكذلك سأشرح لكم كل ما هو جديد فى هذا الاصدار و سأشرح أيضا الكثير والكثير من خبايا هذا البرنامج العملاق ... وأدعوا لى أن يوفقنى الله لإيصالكم لدرجة الاحتراف و أعينونى من خلال التجربة وإبدأ الرأى ......
سأحاول أن أنوع فى الفيديوهات بين شتى أوامر البرنامج كما سأشرح بإذن الله كيفية تعامل البرنامج مع بعض الاوامر المساعدة كالليسبات ... وكذلك ربط البرنامج ببرامج أخرى ....
ستجدون بإذن الله كافة الفيديوهات على موقع اليوتيوب من خلال هذا الرابط

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL3B6504889F2E8DA2&feature=plcp

كما يمكنكم تحميل الفيديوهات من خلال هذا الموقع 
https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=13C8EA964122DA26#cid=13C8EA964122DA26&id=13C8EA964122DA26%21107​


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (7 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً
وبارك الله فيك وبجهودك ..............................


----------



## shewika1 (7 مارس 2012)

*Thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*

Really really thaaaaanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## moatef (7 مارس 2012)

بجد مجهود ممتاز ونتمنى متحرمناش من مجهودك الجميل دة ومستنين اكتر ربنا يجزيك كل خير بجد


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (7 مارس 2012)

بصراحه موضوع رائع جداااا و مهم جدااااا و الشرح اكثر من ممتاز وايضا وضع الفديوهات علي اليوتيوب فكره اكثر من ممتازه وتوفر الكثير من عناء تنزيل الملفات من المواقع الاخري و التي تمثل في بعض الاحيان بل في معظمها معاناه لكل من يريد مشاهده الفديوهات 
اخي المهندس هشام بارك الله فيك وزادك من واسع علمه وفضله وجعله في ميزان اعمالك ​


----------



## saaddd (7 مارس 2012)

مشكووووووووررررررررررررررر


----------



## wiso (7 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير مجهود رائع وشرح مفيد جدا


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (7 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السندباد المساحي (7 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## الفارس الوحيد (7 مارس 2012)

جزاك اله خيرا وبارك فيك


----------



## عزمي حماد (7 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## Eng.zeky (7 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## عزت محروس (7 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير مجهود رائع*


----------



## السيد زكريا محمد (7 مارس 2012)

*بارك الله فيك أخي الحبيب بصراحة الله ينور عليك المنتدي منك يستفيد وبيك هيزيد ربنا يجمعنا علي خير وطاعة أنا شخصيا أستفدت كتير منك ومن الأخوة الأعضاء بارك الله فيكم واللهم أجعله في ميزان حسناتك كعلم ينتفع به*


----------



## السيد زكريا محمد (7 مارس 2012)

بس ياريت تراعي أخواتك اللي شغالين كلاسيك معلش حسب التعود


----------



## Eng. Ammar (7 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خير

بس اتمنى انك ما تحلف لشيء مو بيدك 
مو كل واحد بيصير محترف


----------



## mostafammy (7 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mostafammy (7 مارس 2012)

Eng. Ammar قال:


> جزاك الله خير
> 
> بس اتمنى انك ما تحلف لشيء مو بيدك
> مو كل واحد بيصير محترف


 
اقرا الجمله دى 
هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=318783#ixzz1oSho3vq8

وأدعوا لى أن يوفقنى الله لإيصالكم لدرجة الاحتراف و أعينونى من خلال التجربة وإبدأ الرأى ......


----------



## hosh123 (7 مارس 2012)

mostafammy قال:


> اقرا الجمله دى
> هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=318783#ixzz1oSho3vq8
> 
> وأدعوا لى أن يوفقنى الله لإيصالكم لدرجة الاحتراف و أعينونى من خلال التجربة وإبدأ الرأى ......




أخوانى الاعزاء جزاكم الله خيراً على الردود الجميلة والرائعة دى 
واشكرك جزيلا أخى mostafammy على توضيح رؤيتى للموضوع الى اخونا العزيز Eng. Ammar 
وربنا وحده يعلم مقدار ما لدى من العلم الذى اريد أن أوصله الى كل الاخوة العرب لكى نرتقى جميعاًً والله والله والله انا كل يوم بذكر نفسى أنى سوف يحاسبنى الله على علمى هذا لماذا لم أنشره بما أنه علم نافع بإذن الله ... فأدعوا لى انى استطيع انى انشر كل ما لدى وكما ترون انى لم اقتصر على برنامج واحد بس فى مرحلة التعليم هذه بكل مجموعة من البرامج المتنوعة التى اعرفها ومازال ولله الحمد الكثير من البرامج وبإذن الله سأقوم بشرحها جميع وانتظرونى يوم الجمعة سأحاول أن أرفع 20 فيديو جديد بالإضافة الى معادلة أكسيل صاروخية (( معادلة حساب 3 بروفيل بالسوبر ايليفشن الخاص بهم فى نفس الوقت )) ... وأراكم بإذن الله قريبا


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (7 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز
امضي الى الامام ولا تنظر الى الخلف
بارك الله فيك ولك


----------



## عقيل عبد الحسين (8 مارس 2012)

شكراً لك اخي الكريم جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## إعمار (8 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (9 مارس 2012)

رجاء من كل الإخوه الزملاء من يعجبه الموضوع او اي موضوع اخر في المنتدي يقوم بعمل تقييم للموضوع 
خانه التقييم موجوده في اعلي يسار اول مشاركه 
شكرا


----------



## مصطفى كسلا (9 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## يوسف المرعي (9 مارس 2012)

الف شكر علي المجهود الجبار


----------



## hosh123 (9 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
أخوانى الاعزاء أعذورنى وسامحونى فقد وعدت أن أرفع لكم اليوم الجمعة حوالى 20 فيديو جديد ولكنى لأم أستطع ذلك لوجود ظروف منعتنى من تسجيلهم ولكنى قمت بتسجيل 5 فيديوهات جديده وهى الان فى مرحلة المونتاج وغدا بإذن الله سأرفعها لكم وأعدكم بإذن الله خلال الثلاثة أيام القادمة سأقوم بتسجيل ورفع الباقى .. فسامحونى على التأخير ... 
وأرجو منكم أبداء رأيكم بعد التجربة وهل هناك أوامر معينة تريدون منى شرحها أولا أم أكمل بهذا التنوع كما هو الحال الان .... منتظر ردودكم وتفاعلكم ....


----------



## Eng- haitham (9 مارس 2012)

مشكور


----------



## mostafa afify (10 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك مجهود عظيم و ربنا يجعاه فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng-sharif (10 مارس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## ناصر النجار (10 مارس 2012)

كيفية اعدد كشف فنيى لافراز ارضي


----------



## gmc--454 (10 مارس 2012)

الله يعطيك الف عافية من زمان ادور مثل هالفيد يوهات شكرا


----------



## محمد عوض قوى المنا (10 مارس 2012)

مشكور على المجهود الرايع


----------



## محمد عوض قوى المنا (10 مارس 2012)

مشكورأ


----------



## محمد عوض قوى المنا (10 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## أبوتقي (10 مارس 2012)

شكرا علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## hosh123 (10 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم 

تم بحمد الله رفع سته دروس جديدة على نفس الرابط وهى بالعناوين التالية

modify # 1 : Rotate reference
draw # 2 : Divide & measure
express tools # 3 : Extended offset
draw # 3 : Revision cloud
express tools # 4 : Break line
dimensions # 2 : Dimjogline

وجارى تسجيل باقى الدروس بإذن الله ومنتظركم بعد التجربة ..


----------



## علي سليم متولي (10 مارس 2012)

مشششكورر


----------



## eng_zidane_007 (10 مارس 2012)

*mohamed zidane*

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## شريف الصاوي المساح (10 مارس 2012)

جميل ماشـــــاء الله


----------



## elfares (10 مارس 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## hosh123 (11 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم 
أيه الاخبار يا شباب حد جرب الاوامر ولا لأ أنا منتظر رأيكم


----------



## mostafammy (11 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## garary (11 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا
ياريت تدخل على السيفل ثرى دى 2012 لان شرحك جد ممتاز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## bmnd_technic (12 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## قدامة المهندس (12 مارس 2012)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء على الجهود الطيبة ,,,


----------



## mostafammy (15 مارس 2012)

منتظريين باقى الدروس


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (15 مارس 2012)

مجهود رائع


----------



## NEW1152010 (16 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراً*


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (16 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## لهون لهونى (16 مارس 2012)

مشكور كثير


----------



## civil mo7amed (16 مارس 2012)

كم الله خيرا


----------



## hosh123 (17 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
تم رفع ثلاثة فيديوهات جديدة و البقية تأتى بإذن الله وترقبوا خلال يومين أقوى معادلة لحساب المناسيب ( عدد 3 بروفيل كامل ) و السوبر اليفيشن الخاص بهم فى نفس الوقت وبسرعة مدهشة ......الدروس الجديدة هى

cool tools # 1 : Extrim
cool tools # 2 : Isolate objects
block # 1 : Multi point block​


----------



## mostafammy (17 مارس 2012)

hosh123 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> تم رفع ثلاثة فيديوهات جديدة و البقية تأتى بإذن الله وترقبوا خلال يومين أقوى معادلة لحساب المناسيب ( عدد 3 بروفيل كامل ) و السوبر اليفيشن الخاص بهم فى نفس الوقت وبسرعة مدهشة ......الدروس الجديدة هى
> 
> cool tools # 1 : Extrim
> ...


شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حازم محمد برهوم (17 مارس 2012)

وبارك الله فيك وبجهودك


----------



## mostafammy (17 مارس 2012)

طريقه الشرح بسيطة جدا تجعل حتى لو المتعلم مبتدىء فى برنامج الاتوكاد يستوعب بسرعه 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hosh123 (18 مارس 2012)

mostafammy قال:


> طريقه الشرح بسيطة جدا تجعل حتى لو المتعلم مبتدىء فى برنامج الاتوكاد يستوعب بسرعه
> بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا



بارك الله فيك أخى مصطفى وجزاك الله خيرا على كلامك الجميل وأدعو الله أن يوفقنى فيما أقوم به وأعدك أن أكمل فى شرح كل ما لدى فى كل المجالات التى أعرفها 

وهذه هى الدروس التى تم رفعها اليوم 

cool tools # 3 : Selection
modify # 2 : Change space


----------



## ibrahim2009 (19 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا" وإحسانا"


----------



## en_yasser75 (19 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mostafammy (20 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## drmady (20 مارس 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المهندس غزوان (20 مارس 2012)

عاشت يداك وبارك الله فيك وادامك ذخر للمهندسين


----------



## محمد الجفري (22 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## ميسو الوردة (22 مارس 2012)

بارك الله بيك


----------



## ahmednoureany (23 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا رب ويجعلك انت والمسلمين من اهل الجنه مع المصطفى الحبيب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم واصحابه يوم القبامه يا رب


----------



## abusamra (24 مارس 2012)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ahmed elhlew (24 مارس 2012)

اكرمك اللة


----------



## hosh123 (24 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم 

تم بحمد الله رفع 6 دروس جديدة من دروس الاوتوكاد وهى كالآتى :
V.18) express tools # 5 : Replace block
v.19) modify # 3 : Align
v.20) cool tools # 4 : Bcount
v.21) dimensions # 3 : Angular
v.22) cool tools # 5 : Data extraction block count table 
v.23) express tools # 6 : Copy nested objects


----------



## أبوتقي (24 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا ومجهود رائع يستحق التقدير
أنا بشكورك بالاخص علي أمر extended offset 
وعندي سؤال لوسمحت 
لو عندي مجموعة أرقام ولتكن علي سبيل المثال مجموعة مناسيب وأريد أن أجمع أو أطرح منها رقم ثابت هل هذا ممكن في الاوتوكاد


----------



## hosh123 (24 مارس 2012)

أبوتقي قال:


> شكرا جزيلا ومجهود رائع يستحق التقدير
> أنا بشكورك بالاخص علي أمر extended offset
> وعندي سؤال لوسمحت
> لو عندي مجموعة أرقام ولتكن علي سبيل المثال مجموعة مناسيب وأريد أن أجمع أو أطرح منها رقم ثابت هل هذا ممكن في الاوتوكاد



السلام عليكم
أخى الكريم أبو تقى بارك الله فيك وأنا سعيد أن الفيديوهات عجبتك .. بخصوص سؤالك انا مرفق لك ليسب يقوم بإضافة وحذف أرقام داخل النصوص كل ما هنالك أنك تحمل الليسب ثم تكتب الامر 
Text_Inc وتضغط انتر سيسألك عن قيمة التغيير المطلوبة (( لو عايز تضيف قيمة معينة تكتبها بدون إشارة ولو عايز تقلل أو تنقص قيمة معينة تضع الرقم مع إشارة سالب )) وتضغط انتر 
ثم سيسألك بإن تختار النصوص المراد تعديلها أما نصوص انت تختارها أو ممكن تضغط انتر وسيقوم هو بإختيار كافة النصوص فى الرسمة ويعدلها لك كما طلبت ..
وعلى العموم جربه ورد عليا ....


----------



## mostafammy (25 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا 
وجعل الله هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أبوتقي (25 مارس 2012)

عاجز عن شكرك 
الليسب من أجمد الليسبات اللي شوفتها 
لك جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## أبوتقي (25 مارس 2012)

hosh123 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أخى الكريم أبو تقى بارك الله فيك وأنا سعيد أن الفيديوهات عجبتك .. بخصوص سؤالك انا مرفق لك ليسب يقوم بإضافة وحذف أرقام داخل النصوص كل ما هنالك أنك تحمل الليسب ثم تكتب الامر
> Text_Inc وتضغط انتر سيسألك عن قيمة التغيير المطلوبة (( لو عايز تضيف قيمة معينة تكتبها بدون إشارة ولو عايز تقلل أو تنقص قيمة معينة تضع الرقم مع إشارة سالب )) وتضغط انتر
> ثم سيسألك بإن تختار النصوص المراد تعديلها أما نصوص انت تختارها أو ممكن تضغط انتر وسيقوم هو بإختيار كافة النصوص فى الرسمة ويعدلها لك كما طلبت ..
> وعلى العموم جربه ورد عليا ....



عاجز عن شكرك
ليسب من أجمل الليسبات الي شوفتها 
لك جزيل الشكر والامتنان


----------



## mostafammy (25 مارس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا 
وجعل الله هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mostafammy (28 مارس 2012)

ارجو من الاخوة المشرفين تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## الكشفى (29 مارس 2012)

*الف شكر على المجهود الاكثر من رائع*


----------



## أبوتقي (30 مارس 2012)

أرجو تثبيت الموضوع لتعم الفائدة 
لأنه موضوع رائع


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (1 أبريل 2012)

_  جزاك الله خبراً_


----------



## م قاسم محمد (3 أبريل 2012)

مشكور على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## الملك فيصل (5 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك بالجد الموضوع مفيد جداً


----------



## sas_2010 (5 أبريل 2012)

​من الجميل ان يكون لك قلبا انت صاحبه ولكن الاجمل ان يكون لك صاحب انت قلبه


----------



## أبوعامر فودة (7 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله في عملك و جعله خالصا له


----------



## salahzantout (11 أبريل 2012)

مشكور أخي


----------



## الملك فيصل (12 أبريل 2012)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## معهد الامتياز (12 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير اخي الغاااالي


----------



## garary (13 أبريل 2012)

اخى هشام نأمل المزيد من الدروس فى اتوكاد 2012 مشكورا


----------



## hosh123 (13 أبريل 2012)

garary قال:


> اخى هشام نأمل المزيد من الدروس فى اتوكاد 2012 مشكورا


السلام عليكم
أخى جرارى بحمد الله تم تسجيل مجموعة جديدة اليوم الجمعة وسأقوم برفعها غدأً بإذن الله بعد عمل المونتاج الخاص بها .... وبها دروس عن الليسبات والـ array والباقى تعرفه غداً بإذن الله


----------



## garary (13 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك .........................


----------



## mostafammy (13 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## elshame (13 أبريل 2012)

*​ماشاء الله وتبارك الله احسن الخالقين*


----------



## hosh123 (15 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم 

تم رفع 3 دروس جديدة ومنها درس عن الليسبات 

وهى كالآتى :


V.24) modify # 4 : Copy array)
(v.25) modify # 5 : Array ( rectangular )
v.26) lisp # 1 : Lisp for sum numbers from text)​


----------



## garary (15 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك .........................
فى انتظار المزيد


----------



## mostafammy (16 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## ايهم عمري (16 أبريل 2012)

الله يبارك بيك


----------



## eng_es84 (16 أبريل 2012)

اشكرك ياباش مهندس على هذا الموضوع الرائع واسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mostafammy (18 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## elsayed elhanouny (20 أبريل 2012)

باااااااااااااااااااااااااااارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## mostafaeid (26 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng.rashedahmed (26 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جدا موضوع اكتر من ممتاز ولازم يتثبت


----------



## hosh123 (26 أبريل 2012)

eng.rashedahmed قال:


> شكرا جدا موضوع اكتر من ممتاز ولازم يتثبت


بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم 
وشكرا على أهتمامك وعلى فكرة الموضوع متثبت بالفعل بس داخل موضوع يجمع جميع مواضيعى بإسم

تجميع دروس عن كل ما يتعلق بالطرق من ( معادلات أكسيل - أوتوكاد - برامج مساحية متنوعة ) وشرحها فيديو

وده الرابط بتاعه

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthre...يل-أوتوكاد-برامج-مساحية-متنوعة-)-وشرحها-فيديو​


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (29 أبريل 2012)

بارك المولى فيك ونحن فى انتظار وعدك بشرح السيفل ولا تنسى التطرق الى موضوع البيب لاين وجزاك اللة خير الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## asd7707 (29 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خير جزاء


----------



## أبوتقي (30 أبريل 2012)

شكرا ياهندسة 
بس لو ممكن تضع الليسبات اللي أنت شرحت عليها


----------



## hosh123 (30 أبريل 2012)

أبوتقي قال:


> شكرا ياهندسة
> بس لو ممكن تضع الليسبات اللي أنت شرحت عليها


السلام عليكم
الليسبات فى مواقع التحميل وعلى العموم هذا رابط منهم
http://www.mediafire.com/?2dinglf4u2l39ln


----------



## أبوتقي (30 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا علي الليسبات


----------



## أبوتقي (1 مايو 2012)

عندي مشكلة في أوتوكاد 2012 أنه لايعمل Loading للخطوط الموجودة بالرسومات 
علي الرغم أنها تفتح في 2010 وحملت الخطوط في البرنامج وكذلك في الويندوز ورغم ذلك لاتفتح


----------



## هاني جاسم (1 مايو 2012)

مشكور حبيبي والله ياريت انحصل هيك ولو اني هل حين ادرب ع اوتوكاد 2009 بس مدري 2012 نفس الشي


----------



## hosh123 (2 مايو 2012)

هاني جاسم قال:


> مشكور حبيبي والله ياريت انحصل هيك ولو اني هل حين ادرب ع اوتوكاد 2009 بس مدري 2012 نفس الشي



السلام عليكم أخى هانى 
الاوتوكاد بشكل عام بين الاصدارات لا يوجد إختلاف بمن حيث أنك لسه بتبدأ تتعلمه والموضوع هنا ما هو إلا طرق لزيادة المعلومات عن بعض خفايا البرنامج وما هو جديد فى هذا الإصدار عن ما سبقه لإارجو منك أن تكمل ما بدأت به و من وقت لأخر يمكن متابعتنا فى هذا الموضوع إذا إحتجت أى خدمة فأنا والأخوة موجودون فى كل وقت ..


----------



## hosh123 (2 مايو 2012)

أبوتقي قال:


> عندي مشكلة في أوتوكاد 2012 أنه لايعمل Loading للخطوط الموجودة بالرسومات
> علي الرغم أنها تفتح في 2010 وحملت الخطوط في البرنامج وكذلك في الويندوز ورغم ذلك لاتفتح



السلام عليكم أخى أبو تقى 
أرجو منك أن تتاكد من تحميل الخطوط على ملف الخطوط الموجودة فى ملف الاوتوكاد 2012 على الجهاز الخاص بك لأنى حالياً أعمل على أوتوكاد 2013 وقمت بنقل الخطوط عادى جداً ولم تحدث أى مشكلة


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (2 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الشهاري (6 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك. وزادك علم ونوور


----------



## أبوتقي (6 مايو 2012)

hosh123 قال:


> السلام عليكم أخى أبو تقى
> أرجو منك أن تتاكد من تحميل الخطوط على ملف الخطوط الموجودة فى ملف الاوتوكاد 2012 على الجهاز الخاص بك لأنى حالياً أعمل على أوتوكاد 2013 وقمت بنقل الخطوط عادى جداً ولم تحدث أى مشكلة



أستاذي العزيز عملت كل ده ورغم ذلك عندي مشكلة 
سأحاول مرة أخري 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## sarab sarab (7 مايو 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## hosh123 (14 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم

أخوانى الأعزاء المتابعين لهذا الموضوع أريد أن أستطلع رأيكم فى أمر طلبه منى مجموعة من الأعضاء سواء هنا أو المتابعين لى على اليوتيوب .. وهو هل اكمل الدروس الخاصة بالأوتوكاد كما هو الحال حالياً (( دروس صغيرة ومتنوعة )) أم أقوم بإخذ موضوع معين فى البرنامج (( مثل الــdimensions )) وأقوم بشرحها كامله بكل ما يتعلق بها من أنواع الأبعاد و الأستيلات الخاصة بها ألخ.... وذلك فى درس واحد طويل ؟؟؟؟؟

فأعينونى بالرد ومنتظر أرائكم......


----------



## mostafammy (14 مايو 2012)

والله يا بشمهندس اعتقد من وجهه نظرى هى اكمال الدروس الخاصة بالأوتوكاد كما هو الحال حالياً (( دروس صغيرة ومتنوعة ))


----------



## bari (15 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبوتقي (15 مايو 2012)

أنا أفضل نفس الطريقة الحالية أجزاء صغيرة بس لو ممكن تأخذ موضوع واحد في فيديوهات متتالية


----------



## اابراهيم اليحيا (16 مايو 2012)

كل الشكر اخي


----------



## AMR GODA (17 مايو 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## VenDelin (18 مايو 2012)

shokran ilak


----------



## م.الدجيل (8 يونيو 2012)

​بجد مجهود ممتاز ونتمنى متحرمناش من مجهودك الجميل دة ومستنين اكتر ربنا يجزيك كل خير بجد اعلم انني لا استطيع ان اقدم لك الشكر بواسطة الكتابة فقط بل الدعاء المستمر لك والتوفيق لكل خير يا ملك المنتدي الملتقى


----------



## شيماء صلاح 1 (8 يونيو 2012)

سلام عليكم ، مشكورين نريد امر في الاوتوكاد يطلع احداثيات مجموعه نقط بترقيمها كلها لملف اكسل او تكست


----------



## اساسي (18 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hosh123 (18 يونيو 2012)

اساسي قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير


واياك أخى الكريم
وانتظر خلال اليومين القادمين يوجد مجموعة جديدة متميزة بإذن الله


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (18 يونيو 2012)

جزيت خيرا على ما تقديمة فلا تنسانا من استكمال باقى دورة السيفل (ودعواتك لبلادنا مصر الحبية وانتة فى بلد الحبيب)


----------



## hosh123 (18 يونيو 2012)

عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي قال:


> جزيت خيرا على ما تقديمة فلا تنسانا من استكمال باقى دورة السيفل (ودعواتك لبلادنا مصر الحبية وانتة فى بلد الحبيب)


السلام عليكم
مهندس عبد العزيز بارك الله فيك وسامحنى على الفترة اللى فاتت أنى لم أقم يتسجيل أى دروس وذلك بسبب قلقى الشدشد على نتيجة الانتخابات ولكن الحمد لله البشائر أتت بما تشتهى الأنفس وسأبدأ من جديد وأوعدك وأوعد الأخوة فى المنتدى بمجموعة هائلة من الدروس المتنوعة خلال الفترة القادمة


----------



## خلص الكلام 2012 (18 يونيو 2012)

مساء الخير على الجميع الف شكر يا باش مهندس الله يسعدك يارب


----------



## molathm elqudah (19 يونيو 2012)

_جــــــــــــزاك الله خيراً .... ونفع الله بك.._​


----------



## مهند للكومبيوتر (19 يونيو 2012)

الف الف شكر


----------



## خالد الخضر (19 يونيو 2012)

جزاااااااااااااااااك الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه


----------



## e_ m (23 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو رحمة الخالدي (25 يونيو 2012)

بالرك الله فيك على هذا المجهود وجعله الله في سجل حسناتك:75:


----------



## hosh123 (28 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
تم رفع 3 دروس جديدة من دروس الأوتوكاد وهى بعنوان:
V27) text # 1 : Super & subscript) 
v28) express tools # 7 : Convert to mtext)
.v29) dimensions # 4 : Text override)
وأنتظروا المزيد خلال الاسبوع القادم بإذن الله


----------



## eng amona (28 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sk8ingmanya (29 يونيو 2012)

شكرا


----------



## المهندس غزوان (30 يونيو 2012)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## abedodeh (30 يونيو 2012)

مشكووووووووووووور وبارك الله فيك والى الامام دوما وربنا يفتح عليك كمان وكمان


----------



## eng amona (30 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (1 يوليو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## cr710 (28 يوليو 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## maged dida (28 يوليو 2012)

مجهووووووووووود رائه جدا

تركم كتير عليه


----------



## hosh123 (28 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم 
تم رفع 4 دروس جديدة من دروس الأوتوكاد وهى بعنوان:
(v30) block # 2 : Blocks with attributes (1 of 4)
(v31) block # 2 : Blocks with attributes (2 of 4)
(v32) block # 2 : Blocks with attributes (3 of 4)
(v33) block # 2 : Blocks with attributes (4 of 4)


----------



## الخائف من ربه (30 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزانك 
وياريت لو تشرح التقنيات والفنيات اللى فى الكاد اللى ميعرفهاش كتير من المستخدميين
اسلوبك جميل فى الشرح
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الخائف من ربه (30 أغسطس 2012)

ممكن سؤال؟
لو عندي بلان الماستر بتاعه 1:200 ومطلوب منى اطلعه 1:50 كبارتات للماستر بلان
التيكست طبعا فى 1:200 هيختلف عن التيكست فى 1:50 فى الارتفاع
هل اشتغل البلان مرتين مره ب1:200 ومره ب1:50
او اعمل كل تيكست على لير واظهر واخفى من خلال الليرات فى الفيو بورت
او اشتغل تيكست انوتيشن ؟
انا مش نافع معايا اى طريقه المكان زحمه اوى عندى ومفيش مكان للتكيستات 
انا بشتغل البلان مرتين لو حد عنده طريقه افضل ياريت يرد عليا


----------



## m.eid20000 (31 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ورزقناواياك الفردوس الاعلى فى الجنه


----------



## الخائف من ربه (8 سبتمبر 2012)

هو مفيش رد ليه على سؤالى؟ ارجو الافاده


----------



## hosh123 (8 سبتمبر 2012)

الخائف من ربه قال:


> هو مفيش رد ليه على سؤالى؟ ارجو الافاده



السلام عليكم
أخى الكريم أعذرنى بس أنا والله ما شوفت سؤالك إلا اليوم ... والإجابه أنه أفضل شىء التكست أنوتاشن للإختلاف الكبير فى المقياس الذى تعمل به .


----------



## الخائف من ربه (10 سبتمبر 2012)

hosh123 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أخى الكريم أعذرنى بس أنا والله ما شوفت سؤالك إلا اليوم ... والإجابه أنه أفضل شىء التكست أنوتاشن للإختلاف الكبير فى المقياس الذى تعمل به .


----------



## الخائف من ربه (10 سبتمبر 2012)

hosh123 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أخى الكريم أعذرنى بس أنا والله ما شوفت سؤالك إلا اليوم ... والإجابه أنه أفضل شىء التكست أنوتاشن للإختلاف الكبير فى المقياس الذى تعمل به .



_*ممكن اخى الكريم مثال فيديو للطريقه لو تكرمت حتى تعم الفائده لى ولغيرى وجزاك الله خيرا*_


----------



## ENG KISHO (10 سبتمبر 2012)

رائع بجد


----------



## المهندس محمد ساسى (16 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## medo shalaby (18 سبتمبر 2012)

لابد من كلمة شكر حتى قبل ان اطلع على الفيديوهات هذا لمجرد انك لم تبخل علينا بجهدك وخبرتك . ربنا يزيدك ويكرمك .


----------



## hosh123 (10 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
تم إضافة مجموعة جديدة من الدروس بعنوان :
V.34) cool tools # 6 : Autocad shortcut)
(v.35) cool tools # 7 : Object snap (1 of 2)
(v.36) cool tools # 8 : Object snap (2 of 2)


----------



## saaddd (10 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكووووووووررررررررررر


----------



## Surveyor_Ahmed (12 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حسام عبد الله (14 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## akouti_angham (29 أكتوبر 2012)

ممكن بشمهندس تشرح لينا الامرين دول filter
quick select


----------



## hosh123 (29 أكتوبر 2012)

akouti_angham قال:


> ممكن بشمهندس تشرح لينا الامرين دول filter
> quick select


عنيا حاضر
يوم السبت بإذن الله تلاقى مجموعة دروس جديدة وبها ما تريد


----------



## صهيب علي (31 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا
تحياتي


----------



## blue rose (31 أكتوبر 2012)

مشكووووووووررررررررررررررر


----------



## akouti_angham (31 أكتوبر 2012)

[URL="http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u102735.html" قال:


> *hosh123*[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


الف شكر يابشمهندس ومنتظرين جديدك


----------



## osama 42 (1 نوفمبر 2012)

بوركت يا طيب


----------



## فارس رضا عليوة (1 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م م علي الربيعي (1 نوفمبر 2012)

تسلم اخ hosh123 و لكن في الحقيقة لم اعرف كيفية التحميل من الجمب فايل 
الرجاء اتمام معروفك و شرح كيفية التنزيل 
مع فائق الاحترام و التقدير للجهد المبذول


----------



## hosh123 (1 نوفمبر 2012)

م م علي الربيعي قال:


> تسلم اخ hosh123 و لكن في الحقيقة لم اعرف كيفية التحميل من الجمب فايل
> الرجاء اتمام معروفك و شرح كيفية التنزيل
> مع فائق الاحترام و التقدير للجهد المبذول



السلام عليكم
ستجد هنا ما تريد
https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=13C8EA964122DA26#cid=13C8EA964122DA26&id=13C8EA964122DA26!107


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (5 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز
مجهودات رائعه جدا
ما شاء الله ولا قوة الى ب الله
اخي العزيز يرجى اعادة رفع لسب 1ولسب 2 عن طريق سكاي درايفر لا تستطيع التحميل


----------



## hosh123 (5 نوفمبر 2012)

يعقوب العطاونه قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز
> مجهودات رائعه جدا
> ما شاء الله ولا قوة الى ب الله
> اخي العزيز يرجى اعادة رفع لسب 1ولسب 2 عن طريق سكاي درايفر لا تستطيع التحميل



ستجدهم مع المرفقات هنا


----------



## الخائف من ربه (6 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الدروس 
ممكن بعد إذنك سؤال ؟
احل تقل الاكسريف على اللوحه ازاى 
يعنى انا شغال فى مشروع وشغاله اكسريف بالنسبه للمعمارى وللبندا فالزوم تقيل عندى اوى وخاصة لما اكون عامل اتاش للبندا والبلان المعمارى 
عملت امر vtoptions علشان اسرع الموضوع بتاع الزوم بس برده البان تقيل والزووم تقييل 
ارجوا الافاده 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hosh123 (7 نوفمبر 2012)

الخائف من ربه قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الدروس
> ممكن بعد إذنك سؤال ؟
> احل تقل الاكسريف على اللوحه ازاى
> يعنى انا شغال فى مشروع وشغاله اكسريف بالنسبه للمعمارى وللبندا فالزوم تقيل عندى اوى وخاصة لما اكون عامل اتاش للبندا والبلان المعمارى
> ...



السلام عليكم
أخى الكريم هل جربت انك تعمل clip للوحة...؟
كل ما هنالك أنك بتقوم بالضغط على اللوحة الاكس ريف وبعدين تعمل كليك يمين وتختار clip وتحدد له نطاق العمل الذى ستعمل به فى الوقت الحالى يعنى جزء من اللوحة اللى بتشتغل عليه ( يوجد عدة طرق إختيار الجزء المراد المحافظة عليه ظاهراً ) فثلا تختار rectangular وتختار المنطقة . ستختفى باقى الرسمة وتبقى تلك المنطقة المطلوبه وبعد الأنتهاء من العمل قم بعمل نفس الخطوات مرة أخرى وفى هذة الحالة إختار delete سيعود الوضع الى ما كان عليه سابقا وتظهر اللوحة كلها مرة اخرى.
وعلى العموم أنا بإذن الله هشرح الجزئية الخاصة بالأكس ريف يوم الجمعة القادمة كاملاَ


----------



## تامر. (7 نوفمبر 2012)

مجهود رائع ...
كل الشكر والتقدير ...
جزاك الله خيراً ...
:84:​


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (7 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزيت خيراً


----------



## الخائف من ربه (8 نوفمبر 2012)

hosh123 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أخى الكريم هل جربت انك تعمل clip للوحة...؟
> كل ما هنالك أنك بتقوم بالضغط على اللوحة الاكس ريف وبعدين تعمل كليك يمين وتختار clip وتحدد له نطاق العمل الذى ستعمل به فى الوقت الحالى يعنى جزء من اللوحة اللى بتشتغل عليه ( يوجد عدة طرق إختيار الجزء المراد المحافظة عليه ظاهراً ) فثلا تختار rectangular وتختار المنطقة . ستختفى باقى الرسمة وتبقى تلك المنطقة المطلوبه وبعد الأنتهاء من العمل قم بعمل نفس الخطوات مرة أخرى وفى هذة الحالة إختار delete سيعود الوضع الى ما كان عليه سابقا وتظهر اللوحة كلها مرة اخرى.
> وعلى العموم أنا بإذن الله هشرح الجزئية الخاصة بالأكس ريف يوم الجمعة القادمة كاملاَ



جزاك الله خيرا 
انا صراحه مجربتش اخفى حاجه فى المشروع بالا xclip 
بس اول مكنت بدخل على الاي اوت اعمل unload للاكسرف بتاع البندا واعمل التعديل على اللى انا عاوزه وبعديين اعمل reload 
فى انتظار الفيديو حتى تعم الفائده لى ولغيرى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hosh123 (8 نوفمبر 2012)

الخائف من ربه قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> انا صراحه مجربتش اخفى حاجه فى المشروع بالا xclip
> بس اول مكنت بدخل على الاي اوت اعمل unload للاكسرف بتاع البندا واعمل التعديل على اللى انا عاوزه وبعديين اعمل reload
> فى انتظار الفيديو حتى تعم الفائده لى ولغيرى وجزاك الله خيرا


السلام عليكم 
أخى الفاضل أستأذنك أنك ترسل لى الملفات التى تعمل عليها وتواجه فيها تلك المشكلة لعمل الشرح عليها


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (8 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك
مشكووووور​


----------



## Mohamed laith (8 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الخائف من ربه (11 نوفمبر 2012)

hosh123 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أخى الفاضل أستأذنك أنك ترسل لى الملفات التى تعمل عليها وتواجه فيها تلك المشكلة لعمل الشرح عليها



جزاك الله خيراياأخى
انا عملت unstall للبرنامج وسطبته تانى وكل حاجه اشتغلت تمام بفضل الله فباين ان المشكله كانت فى البرنامج
لو قدرت اخد الشغل من المكتب وابعتهولك هعمل كده إن شاء الله بس قولى حضرتك على الميل


----------



## hosh123 (12 نوفمبر 2012)

الخائف من ربه قال:


> جزاك الله خيراياأخى
> انا عملت unstall للبرنامج وسطبته تانى وكل حاجه اشتغلت تمام بفضل الله فباين ان المشكله كانت فى البرنامج
> لو قدرت اخد الشغل من المكتب وابعتهولك هعمل كده إن شاء الله بس قولى حضرتك على الميل


السلام عليكم
fingerprintvideos على gmail 
ده هو الايميل أو ممكن تبعته فى رساله خاصة فى المنتدى هنا


----------



## طالب علـم (15 نوفمبر 2012)

*مشكور اخى فى الله*​


----------



## albani_2008 (22 نوفمبر 2012)

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه وجازه عنا خير......والله العظيم انت استاااااااااااذ ....ربنا لا يحرمنا من عطاءك وخبراتك


----------



## albani_2008 (22 نوفمبر 2012)

ممكن نطمع فى كرمك وترسل لنا شيتات الاكسيل والليسبات؟[email protected]


----------



## tetoarmin (22 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
بجد الواحد استفاد من حضرتك كتير خاصة فى برنامج السيفيل ثرى دى واكيد هنستفيد منك فى الكاد والله جزاك الله خيرا عنا وزكاة علمك ربنا يكتبهالك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## albani_2008 (25 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك على مجهودك وعلى سرعة الرد......يارب تدخل الجنة ويجعلنى جارك هنا اللهم امين


----------



## hosh123 (1 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
تم رفع أولى دوس شرح كيفية التعامل مع اللوحات ( X REF ) وسيتم رفع الدرس الثانى خلال ساعات بإذن الله وستجدون الشرح على هذا الرابط

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzOWFv3P_aA

كما تم رفع درس أخر عن شرح كيفية نقل البيانات من الأوتوكاد إلى الأكسيل بدون أى برامج وستجدونه على الرابط التالى

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mA2tzY5t4W8


----------



## المساح ممدوح (3 ديسمبر 2012)

جهد قيم ولي عودةتم الاشتراك في القناةاسال الله لك التووفيق


----------



## bregadeer (4 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور جدا


----------



## سارة الزواوى (6 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله عنا الف خير


----------



## سارة الزواوى (6 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير مواضيع مفيدة جدا​


----------



## خيرالدين شاهير (7 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الشرح يا أخي و جزاك الله خيرا هل لديك شرح عن الأشكال ثلاثية الأبعاد أو كيفية الرسم أشكال أو تصاميم معقدة ثلاثية الأبعاد 
وبارك الله فيك وبجهودك


----------



## eng/ibrahim eid (14 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## muzammel (15 ديسمبر 2012)

جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك يا هندسه ... ومشكوووور ع الوقت والمجهود:77::75:


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (22 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم وجعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عبد القادر السلايم (22 ديسمبر 2012)

تحياتي من القدس الشريف
لا اظن ولو للحظة انك غير رائع ولاسباب كثيرة منها :
الموضوع رائع 
الاصدارات للموضوع حديثة
الشرح مميز وكامل
انك اوفيت بأننا سنكون محترفين . . . 
بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه


----------



## محمداحمدعرابى (4 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الحاج فوزي البنا (5 فبراير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد مصطفى البحيرى (6 فبراير 2013)

بجد بجد بجد تسلم ايدك


----------



## عبود5 (7 فبراير 2013)

مجهود مشكور


----------



## Dalia Amid (7 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم انا عضو جديد من شركة Amid courses اعمل كا training coordinator واود ان اقدم لكم كافة المعلومات عن الشركة وعن الكورسات لدينا في السلامة والصحة المهنية Location:	15 Tehran Square, Dokki, Giza, EgyptProducts	_ جميع برامج التأهيل لمجال الصحه والسلامة المهنية
_ جميع برامج التأهيل لمجال الجودة وحماية الــــبيـــئه
_ جميع برامج التأهيل لمجال الادارة -ادارة المشروعات 
_ جميع برامج التأهيل لمجال الادارة الطبيه وجودتهـــــا
_ جميه برامج التأهيل لمجال التنمية الذاتيه والبشريــة
والكورسات التي لدينا حاليا هي 
1-

الان مع Amid Courses 
البرنامج المعروف فى مجال السلامة و الصحة المهنية |Health & Safety

----(HAZOP ) ---- 
The Hazard And Operability Analysis 
وهو التحكم فى مخاطر التشغيل و قابلية علاج المخاطر من حيث تقييم المشاكل التى يمكن أن تكون محفوفة بالمخاطر للأفراد أو المعدات أو البيئة 
هازوب :- هو الفحص المنظم لعملية مخططة لها أو موجودة من أجل تحديد و تقييم المشاكل التى قد تمثل مخاطر 
2-
تم فتح بـاب الحجز للمجموعة الثانية فى الفترة من 20 / يناير 2013 الى 18 فبراير 2013 لبرنامج.....
شهادة النيبوش الدولية العامة الغنى عن التعريف لدى جميع العاملين بمجال السلامة و الصحة المهنية " باللغة العربية " 
برعاية مركز "Amid Courses " 
الان يمكنك دراسة البرنامج و اجتياز الأختبار ايضا باللغة العربية
يرجى قراءة لوائح الشركة أولا و الشروط اللازمة للألتحاق بالبرنامج على صفحة المركز الرسمية لحصولك علي
شهادة معتمدة من منظمة " النيبوش " البريطانية
3-
.الآن بـ Amid Courses من أهم برامج الجودة الطبية الخاصة بإدارة المستشفيات و المراكز الطبية .. 
للأطباء البشرين - الصيادلة -أطباء الأسنان - أطباء الامتياز –اخصائيين العلاج الطبيعى والتحاليل- مديريين المستشفيات من الأطباء والإداريين- التمريض
4-
تتشرف شركة Amid Courses بطرح برنامج .. الايزو 9001 .. 
" التوعية بالمواصفة و المراجعة عليها " .... الخاصة بالورقيات و المستندات .. و نظم الأدارة ..
الهدف من ادارة الجودة – الأيزو 9001 –
تعريف المشاركين بفهوم الجودة و تطور ادارة الجودة الشاملة، و اطلاعهم على البنود و المتطلبات الاساسية لنظام الايزو 9001-2008 و كيفية تطبيقها في مجالات العمل المختلفة
الفئة المستهدفة:

مدراء الدوائر و رؤساء الأقسام و مشرفي الجودة في الشركات و المؤسسات الصناعية و الخدماتية بالاضافة للمهندسين الصناعيين و الكيماويين
محاور الدورة و مفهوم ادارة الجودة:
لمزيد من المعلومات او الحجز يرجي مراسلتي 
وشكرا علي تعاونكم معنا 
AMID COURSES COMPANY


----------



## مبارك الصلاحي (7 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير بس هذا اساسيات يعني مش لدرجة الاحتراف لاصحاب التخصصات


----------



## علي حبشي (8 فبراير 2013)

بجد فيديوهات رائعة بل أكتر من رائعة ربنا يجزيك خير على رفعها


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (8 فبراير 2013)

اخي هشام

اتقدم بالشكر الجزيل لهذا الشرج والانجاز العظيم وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## noor-noor (8 فبراير 2013)

يسلموا


----------



## eng_montaser86 (25 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## eng_montaser86 (25 فبراير 2013)

اكثر من رائع


----------



## magdyramad (25 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدساسى (25 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك خونا على هذه المجهودات القيمة


----------



## brraq (26 فبراير 2013)

لدي مجموعة من الخطوط المرسومة بامر pl اريد معرفة مجموع اطوالها دفعة واحدة كيف افعل ذالك


----------



## eng_montaser86 (26 فبراير 2013)

جزالك الله خيرا اكتر من رائع


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (16 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيكم وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## sameh_majeed (16 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ... هل من الممكن ان يتم وضع المعلومات كلها في كتاب يمكن الاستفاده منه عل طول الوقت ؟ بالاضافه ان الكتاب سهل التحميل


----------



## مهندس قاسم حسون (24 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hosh123 (7 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
تم رفع درسين 
الأول : تعليم أوتوكاد باللغة العربية (41) : كيفية التعامل مع ملفات الاوتوكاد الإحتياطية bak files
وهذا الدرس يشرح كيفية التعامل مع الملفات الاحتياطية التى يقوم الاوتوكاد بعملها وتسمى .bak files وماهى خصائصها وكيفية التحكم بها..

والثانى : تعليم أوتوكاد باللغة العربية (42) : كيفية عمل أشكال خطوط جديدة وكيفية إستخدامها ...
وفى هذا الدرس نشرح كيفية عمل شكل جديد للخطوط داخل برنامج الاوتوكاد بعدة مواصفات مختلفة ( خط يحتوى على كتابات - خط يحتوى على أشكال ) وكيفية إستخدام تلك الخطوط فى ملفات مختلفة .


----------



## ghalibsameer (14 أكتوبر 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم بمناسبة العيد الاكبر عيد المسلمين سلامي الى كل مهندس والى كل اعضاء هذا الملتقى والى كل المشاركين في تاسيسه جعلكم الله بخير ورزقكم الله بالحج المبرور تكملة لاعمالكم الخيره وادام الله لكم بلدانكم بالخير والاستقرار والترابط بين الشعب العربي سائلين الله العلي العظيم ان يرفع المحن عن كل بلد شريف ويحقق العدل والازدهار حتى تتحقق الفرحه لكل انسان شريف وكل عام وانتم بخير0


----------



## مساح متواضع (17 أكتوبر 2013)

*السلام عليكم .انا بشكرك مهندس هشام على ما قدمته من شروحات في هذا المنتدى*

كل عام وانت بألف خير وتقبل الله منا ومنكم الطاعات واسأل الله العظيم ان يفرج المحن والهموم عن كل البلاد الاسلاميه .
مهندسنا العزيز هشام....
كيف يمكن ان ندخل الرصد الميداني يدويا حيث اننا لا نعمل بالاحدثيات EN بل نعمل horizantl angle , vertical angle ,slope distance على برنامج السيفيل 3d و كيف ممكن ان نعمل stake out للنقاط.
وشكرا لك


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (17 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً على مجهودك


----------



## hosh123 (27 أكتوبر 2013)

تعليم أوتوكاد 2013 (42) : كيفية عمل أشكال خطوط جديدة وكيفية إستخدامها ...
وفى هذا الدرس نشرح كيفية عمل شكل جديد للخطوط داخل برنامج الاوتوكاد بعدة مواصفات مختلفة ( خط يحتوى على كتابات - خط يحتوى على أشكال ) وكيفية إستخدام تلك الخطوط فى ملفات مختلفة..


تعليم أوتوكاد باللغة العربية 2013 (43) : كيفية عمل تكرار للأشكال على مسار متعرج PATH ARRAY 
و الدرس يشرح كيفية عمل تكرار للأشكال على مسار متعرج أو مستقيم و المعروف بإسم ( PATH ARRAY ) ..


تعليم أوتوكاد 2013 (44) : كيفية عمل تسجيل لخطوات وأوامر بالبرنامج وإعادته تشغيلها بشكل تلقائى
و الدرس يشرح كيفية تسجيل الــ MACRO وكيفية التعامل معه وكيفية تعديله بالشكل المطلوب..





تعليم أوتوكاد 2014 (45) : كيفية تنزيل وتثبيت وتفعيل برنامج الأوتوكاد بإحدث إصداراته....
الدرس يتناول شرح كيفية تنزيل برنامج الاوتوكاد 2014 من موقع شركة أوتوديسك وكيفية تثبيته على الجهاز وكيفية تفعيل البرنامج من خلال الكراك..


تعليم أوتوكاد 2014 (46) : كيفية تعديل خصائص زر المساعدة F1
و يتناول الدرس شرح كيفية تغيير خصائص زر المساعدة F1 لكى لا يعيق العمل على لوحة المفاتيح وقت إستخدام برنامج الاوتوكاد..





تعليم أوتوكاد 2014 (47): كيفية عمل أمر فى الأوتوكاد لفتح برنامج الاكسيل أو اى برنامج اخر.....
والدرس يتناول شرح كيفية عمل أمر جديد بالاوتوكاد يمكننا من خلاله فتح أى برنامج أخر موجود على الجهاز مثل برنامج الأكسيل أو الورد دون الحاجة إلى ترك برنامج الاوتوكاد..


تعليم اوتوكاد 2014 (48):كيفية عمل قائمة بها الأوامر المفضلة وإضافة أى أمر جديد لها...
والدرس يتناول كيفية عمل tab جديد فى الاوتوكاد وتجميع العديد من الاوامر المختلفة فى برنامج الاوتوكاد ووضعها فيه وكذلك كيفية إضافة أى أمر جديد لتلك القائمة..


*تعليم أوتوكاد 2014 (49): كيفية عمل أمر جديد فى الاوتوكاد وعمل أيقونة تشغيل له.......
*ويتناول الدرس كيفية عمل خطوات كاملة لأمر فى الاوتوكاد (( كما قمنا سابقاً فى درس كيفية عمل الماكرو )) وجعلها فى أمر واحد وعمل أيقونة جديدة و إضافته إلى أحد القوائم وذلك لتسهيل العمل وأختصار الوقت..


تعليم أوتوكاد 2014 (50): إظهار الأحداثيات على الرسم بدون أى ليسبات أو برامج
ويتناول الدرس شرح كيفية إظهار الاحداثيات بشكل سهم وبجواره الاحداثيات وذلك دون الإستعانة بأى برامج خارجية أو ليسبات لعمل ذلك..


تعليم اوتوكاد 2014 (51): كيفية الكتابة على شكل قوس
ويتناول الدرس كيفية عمل كتابة على شكل قوس وكيفية تعديلها وتوضيح كافة الامكانيات لعمل ذلك..


تعليم اوتوكاد 2014 (52): كيفية تحويل رسمة بعده مناسيب إلى رسمة بمنسوب واحد..
ويتناول الدرس كيفية التعامل مع الرسومات ذات المناسيب المتعددة وجعلها رسمة ذات منسوب واحد ليسهل التعامل معها ويسهل إستخراج البيانات منها بشكل صحيح..


وهذا هو رابط الفيديوهات مجمعة على اليوتيوب
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL3B6504889F2E8DA2​


----------



## architect2010 (21 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خير بدي تجاوبوني على سؤالي وهو:
ماهي البرامج التي لابد من تحميلها في الجهاز (لساته جديد )قبل تحميل الاوتوكاد او الماكس ؟؟
لاني حاولت احمل هاذي البرامج ..واتبعت الخطوات ..ويصل الامر الى نقطة معينة ويتوقف ..تطلع رسالة غريبة تطلب هذه البرامج


----------



## ramb (20 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و باركة
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا
عندي سؤالين في اتوكاد
- عدم ظهور ايقونات فتح ملف وحفظ باسم
- عندما اضغط علي اي رسمه معموله بلوك لا يفتح لي رسم حتي يتم تعديل


----------



## master_2055 (23 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير مجهود رائع وشرح مفيد جدا​


----------



## م. أمة الرحمن (1 أكتوبر 2014)

شكراً لك، وجزاك الله خيراً..

ملاحظة: الرابط الأول لا يعمل
لكن الثاني يعمل شكراً..


----------



## محمد انور سليمان (21 أكتوبر 2019)

*الف شكر على المجهود.*


----------



## REDOUIK (22 فبراير 2020)

للاسف لا شيئ موجود


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (2 أبريل 2020)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك​


----------

